# What if my house it too warm? What RH in humidor?



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Puffers!
So My apartment is normally above 70*F due to pregnant wife and 14-mo baby.
The temp in my humidor is at 74*F right now, humidity at 68% but it will probably go up because I just opened it and put new sticks in it. I have 2 Bovida 72% packets in it, and about 40-50 sticks.

So what should my RH be, if the average temp in my bedroom (where himi is, away from sunlight) is between 70*F to 75*F (it drops at night a bit).

Would 74*F / 72% RH be O.K. ???
Or should I keep the RH lower if my temp is above the optimal?

BTW, Right now I don't really plan on storing sticks in there for a very long time... maybe few months at the most. I'm gonna get a second humi for BDay and start aging experiments.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> Hi Puffers!
> So My apartment is normally above 70*F due to pregnant wife and 14-mo baby.
> The temp in my humidor is at 74*F right now, humidity at 68% but it will probably go up because I just opened it and put new sticks in it. I have 2 Bovida 72% packets in it, and about 40-50 sticks.
> 
> ...


 IMHO if the temps up, the humidity should be kept lower. High temp/humidity will make them prone to mold. 74 is too hot though and your running a greater risk of beetles. Try to get it down to 70 somehow or lower if possible.


----------



## TunaGod06 (Jan 6, 2010)

Cheapest solution would be a coolidor. Since you're in FL, I'd recommend a Vinotemp or Vinotemp clone for the hot summer months.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm with Warren. 74 is too high. Keep them below 70 if at all possible and I would also lower the RH. Many subscribe to the 70/70 method. Good luck.


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Buy a vinotemp or an Edgestar wine cooler. Trust me...summers get to 110 here and I was ALWAYS fighting with my temps until I picked up my Edgestar.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> IMHO if the temps up, the humidity should be kept lower. High temp/humidity will make them prone to mold. 74 is too hot though and your running a greater risk of beetles. Try to get it down to 70 somehow or lower if possible.


 Good advice here! Get the temp down below 70 ... 65 is not bad at all. Lower the RH too, 65 is acceptable- this way you will lessen the chance of beetles hatching, and mold growth.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> Hi Puffers!
> So My apartment is normally above 70*F due to pregnant wife and 14-mo baby.


My Gawd, man. Don't you know what causes that?! :hmm:
:banana:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Most of us tend to treat these things like Faberge eggs. In fact, cigars are much heartier than we give them credit for. Another thing to consider is that few of us are really aging anything. Most are simply resting cigars and will nearly rotate our entire stock within a mere 5yrs. What really upsets cigars are rapid changes in temp and humidity. Slow, seasonal changes are regularly experienced in their countries of origin and I've never seen a Vinotemp in central america. This whole microclimate storage phenomenon is very recent. The further man marches into the future, the more obsessed we become with control. 

BTW, it's 77*F in Habana as I type this.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Most of us tend to treat these things like Faberge eggs. In fact, cigars are much heartier than we give them credit for. Another thing to consider is that few of us are really aging anything. Most are simply resting cigars and will nearly rotate our entire stock within a mere 5yrs. What really upsets cigars are rapid changes in temp and humidity. Slow, seasonal changes are regularly experienced in their countries of origin and I've never seen a Vinotemp in central america. This whole microclimate storage phenomenon is very recent. The further man marches into the future, the more obsessed we become with control.
> 
> BTW, it's 77*F in Habana as I type this.


Couldn't have said it better myself.

I think there is a lot of 70/70 chat, and this is too high or low, and my gauge is this or that chat while there is a very low amount of discussion on how the cigar is built, how it feels, how it smokes, and how tobacco reacts to different conditions. A times tobacco leaf can be cured at up to 140 degrees F at times in barns in humid climates, it can rot, mold, have bugs, but it doesn't happen often because people have taken the time to understand more then taking a few measurements.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

i've outgrown my vino's and other cabinets. i found an easier solution for myself. buy a cooler from walmart that is rated at holding ice for 5 days. i bought freezer packs (the same kind used in kids lunch boxes) that are pretty big. i can wrap it in a towell and put it in the bottom of them. about once a week i can change it out and it keeps the temps in the 60's at least. yes it's a little hassle but it keeps the air exchanged semi-regularly and is pretty cheap.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> The temp in my humidor is at 74*F right now.


Maybe I'm being more paranoid than usual with the different threads lately on beetles, but if I were you I'd be worried about the temperature more than the Rh at this point.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

96Brigadier said:


> Maybe I'm being more paranoid than usual with the different threads lately on beetles, but if I were you I'd be worried about the temperature more than the Rh at this point.


+1 here too Steve. Beetles don't _really_ care what RH the tobacco is stored at, if it's warm enough for them to hatch! Maybe try wrapping some ice packs in towels and surrounding your Humi with them to bring the inside temp down below 70.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Jimbo57 said:


> My Gawd, man. Don't you know what causes that?! :hmm:
> :banana:


All was intentional 

But wife hates it when it's around 70*F. Too cold for her and baby.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> This whole microclimate storage phenomenon is very recent. The further man marches into the future, the more obsessed we become with control.
> 
> BTW, it's 77*F in Habana as I type this.


Don, you know me... so please don't take it wrongly if I express a little objectivity 

I'd tend to think most regular people in Havana spend nowhere near what we do on cigars (ie. premium sticks) and have to worry about the loss beetle damage incurs. Secondly I doubt most there have home humidors with hundreds of these same premium sticks. Never been to Havana so I could be dead wrong. But I'd just guess the average person there that has a much lower income than most of us, and that is surrounded by cigar accessibility really cares to worry about the occasional beetle outbreak.

Rev.


----------

